# T2 lighting?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently stumbled across this page while browsing for a drop-in solution for my 24 gallon cube. http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquariumbulb.html

I did a search through google, and on here, but can't find much more info about these lights. Does anyone have any more information, or experience with these?

Thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I didn't see any information about reflectors in the description. Nor, anything about replacement bulb availability and cost. Other than that it looks very interesting.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I found some replacement bulbs at http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F11T2-DNORMAN
for about $12.00 for a 6400K 11w bulb. I still haven't been able to find any reflectors, or anything regarding their use in aquaria except at the first website.

Hoppy - you seem to be very well-versed in the science of aquatic lighting, do these sound like a decent deal? or would i be better sticking with CFLs? Is 770 lumens for an 11w bulb good? Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Indignation said:


> I found some replacement bulbs at http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F11T2-DNORMAN
> for about $12.00 for a 6400K 11w bulb. I still haven't been able to find any reflectors, or anything regarding their use in aquaria except at the first website.
> 
> Hoppy - you seem to be very well-versed in the science of aquatic lighting, do these sound like a decent deal? or would i be better sticking with CFLs? Is 770 lumens for an 11w bulb good? Thanks!


I'm not at all an expert in aquatic lighting. I have some limited knowledge, just as a lot of the people here do. I don't know if 770 lumens for an 11 watt bulb is good or average or bad. I have never paid any attention to lumen ratings. Just by being such a small diameter, a T2 bulb should allow a very good parabolic shaped reflector to be used, and that should make those bulbs very good for lighting a tank. You could use the reflectors made for T5 bulbs, by modifying the clips so they hold the bulb in an appropriate location. Some experimenting would be helpful while doing that.


----------

